# Overfeeding?



## amazonjungle

I was just wondering if you'd think I overfeed my P's. if not always, but maybe sometimes.

This morning at around 9 I gave them tiny tiny shrimps from big als, no more than to keep all 5 of them satisfied.

after that, I gave them a full nightcrawler at noon ten minutes ago. those savages devoured it in less than a minute. poor worm.... lol









then I usually give them either a bloodworm cube before bed or some more shrimp.

one thing I can say is they pick everything up even if I leave and dont come back. It's all gone next time I come down.

I just heard from some britt that overfeeding can kill them...but how realistic is that based on what I have just presented?

thanks!


----------



## Guest

These guys are just babies arent they?? Feeding 4-5 times a day is recommended. As long as they are eatting everything and no food is left sitting, you are feeding enough. Gotta keep those tummies nice and full


----------



## amazonjungle

ksls said:


> These guys are just babies arent they?? Feeding 4-5 times a day is recommended. As long as they are eatting everything and no food is left sitting, you are feeding enough. Gotta keep those tummies nice and full


lol! thanks.

theyve doubled in size in a month so I think im doing good.


----------



## Da' Manster!

What K said!...As long as your piranha are devouring everything in sight, you are feeding accordingly!...Especially at a young age where Pygos are extremely notorious for being pigs!...don't worry my friend!..I'd be more concerned if they weren't eating and leaving food at the bottom of the tank!..(insert thumbsup emoticon)


----------



## amazonjungle

Da said:


> What K said!...As long as your piranha are devouring everything in sight, you are feeding accordingly!...Especially at a young age where Pygos are extremely notorious for being pigs!...don't worry my friend!..I'd be more concerned if they weren't eating and leaving food at the bottom of the tank!..(insert thumbsup emoticon)


thanks dude


----------



## e46markus

Never heard of piranhas dieing from overfeeding. When i did have pygos i think they ate too much this one time and they manged to throw up everything they ate an hour afterwards. Like others have said underfeeding is more of a concern.


----------



## amazonjungle

e46markus said:


> Never heard of piranhas dieing from overfeeding. When i did have pygos i think they ate too much this one time and they manged to throw up everything they ate an hour afterwards. Like others have said underfeeding is more of a concern.


\

that wont ever be a problem haha


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

As babies just keep them plump. You are overfeeding if their is often waste. As long as they are consuming the amount you give them it is fine.


----------



## amazonjungle

CLUSTER ONE said:


> As babies just keep them plump. You are overfeeding if their is often waste. As long as they are consuming the amount you give them it is fine.


oh hthey gobble it all eventually. I dont mean after hours, but 20 mins tops.


----------



## MFNRyan

Just like I told ya when you got them bro. These fish need fed a minimum of 3 times a day as babies. It's very important for their growth, color and health they have a very good diet until they reach just over the 3" mark. Then cut it down to maybe 2 times a day for a few months, then cut back to once a day for a few months then when it's all said an done every other day until they reach the 7.5"-8" mark then you may even be able to go to one feeding every 3 or 4 days. Your doing fine and they are getting what they need. Don't worry about that. An it takes a lot of over feeding for a very long time to kill your fish! You will notice it's going on before you kill them. No worriesd man


----------



## amazonjungle

RedBelly11 said:


> Just like I told ya when you got them bro. These fish need fed a minimum of 3 times a day as babies. It's very important for their growth, color and health they have a very good diet until they reach just over the 3" mark. Then cut it down to maybe 2 times a day for a few months, then cut back to once a day for a few months then when it's all said an done every other day until they reach the 7.5"-8" mark then you may even be able to go to one feeding every 3 or 4 days. Your doing fine and they are getting what they need. Don't worry about that. An it takes a lot of over feeding for a very long time to kill your fish! You will notice it's going on before you kill them. No worriesd man


thanks dude.


----------

